# VT and CT spawn



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Alrighty! Moved in and settled into my new apartment! WOO! 
I set up a small tank (5gal) and spawned Mars and Mai in it again (seeing as they are my best spawners). Mars is currently taking care of the eggs. 
They spawned yesterday at around 4pm. Some eggs look like they have little tails already! *0* wow and the tank is currently set at 84-85F.


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

yay i told u that you would get fry from these guys


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Haha, Mernin! Yup!! They are GREAT spawners! :O 

I now have hatched fry!~ Yay!  Poor Mars is trying to put 'em back in the nest as they keep falling down. It's so funny. He'll put one in, and 3 more will fall down xDD


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

so cute. my fry hit the 2 week mark on sunday.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Awww Mernin! xD I bet they are super adorable!!  Do you have a thread with pictures? I wanna see! ^^ 

All my eggs have hatched now. I've got about 40-50 fry scootin' around the tank. They're hanging on the plants, sides of the tank, the heater, and at the bottom. Poor Mars...I feel so bad for him.


----------



## carzz (Mar 8, 2011)

What do you plan on doing with them? Sell or give out to good homes? Or keep them all?


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Carzz- hahaha noooo I wish I could keep them all!  I have a LFS who said they would buy them from me- and I also have relatives & friends who wanted some. ^^ I miigghhttt keep a few. :3


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

can i be one of your friends you give them too! lol. i just love mars' colors


----------



## BettaBetty (May 1, 2011)

*Yay *

Good luck with your fry babies! I wonder what they will look like!


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Mernin- Haha course! ^^ You can have one (or several  ) if they survive this time ;__; I hope they do. *sob*

Bettabetty- Yay indeed!


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

they will survive!!!


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

I hope so Mernin!!!!


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

its funny when u call me mernin cause thats my last name and all my friends call me this!


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Haha, what an interesting last name! xD I like it!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Cool! All sounds good, is this your first time?


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

bettalover- it's my second time. My 1st spawn didn't make it.  

I just did a 50% water change.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

youlovegnats said:


> bettalover- it's my second time. My 1st spawn didn't make it.
> 
> I just did a 50% water change.


Well thesame thing happened with me. Also you always learn from mistakes.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Bettalover- That's true! All of the fry now seem to be doing well ^^ Hopefully it will stay that way. D:


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Pictures!!! Hahaa. 

They are about 3 days old here. Some are free-swimming but a lot are just chilling on the plants.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Here are some more pics from this morning. :3

Sorry, my camera sucks >_<;


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

SOOO CUTTE!!! my fry is hitting the three week mark on sunday and they are as big as 5 week olds.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yay! It sounds like they are doing well!


----------

